# Vi chiedo aiuto! Ditemi se ho fatto bene.



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Caro forum, dopo tante ore di riflessione, ho deciso di condividere con voi la mia disperazione odierna riguardante una cosa molto ma molto personale. Oggi pomeriggio ho letto una notizia che mi ha scioccato e mi ha fatto stare male, malissimo. Una persona (non faccio nomi ovviamente), che ha fatto del male alla mia famiglia, in particolare mia madre, ha partecipato alle selezioni di un programma Rai che sarà condotto da Conti in primavera (penso abbiate intuito quale). E se questa persona verrà presa, me lo dovrò vedere in tv assieme a tutta la mia famiglia? Per questo motivo, ho inviato una mail allo staff della trasmissione, sperando che ne tengano conto.

Voi pensate che abbia fatto bene? Sono veramente disperato come non mai nella mia vita e per parlare di cose mie così private ce ne vuole. Grazie dell'attenzione...


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Ciao Fabri,
Hai pienamente ragione. Sicuramente e una situazione assurda, credo che la maggior parte delle persone non vorrei mettere cose di famiglia sulla TV. Hai fatto bene a scrivere una mail.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ciao Fabri,
> Hai pienamente ragione. Sicuramente e una situazione assurda, credo che la maggior parte delle persone non vorrei mettere cose di famiglia sulla TV. Hai fatto bene a scrivere una mail.


Premetto che ai miei non ho detto niente. Ora mi direte "puoi cambiare canale", ma loro sono fedeli a quella trasmissione. Speriamo bene... Sono tesissimo...


----------



## Lambro (5 Dicembre 2019)

Hai fatto la cosa giusta, che porti o meno a qualcosa non si sa, ma hai fatto quello che ti sentivi di fare.
Nel caso venga preso (per la Corrida?) evitate di vederlo come se non esistesse, è la soluzione più semplice.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Hai fatto la cosa giusta, che porti o meno a qualcosa non si sa, ma hai fatto quello che ti sentivi di fare.
> Nel caso venga preso (per la Corrida?) evitate di vederlo come se non esistesse, è la soluzione più semplice.


Leggi il mio post, precedente al tuo. Io non ho detto niente ai miei che non sanno che partecipa, come gli dico "sentite ora non guardate il programma e cambio canale".

Tra l'altro sono rimasto anche deluso, perchè è una trasmissione che amo fin da piccolo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Grazie a tutti quelli che, al momento, hanno risposto. Attendo volentieri altri pareri  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti quelli che, al momento, hanno risposto. Attendo volentieri altri pareri  .


.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Posso chiederti il nome del programma? Mi aiuterebbe ad inquadrare il contesto


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti il nome del programma? Mi aiuterebbe ad inquadrare il contesto


Lo ha citato [MENTION=1346]Lambro[/MENTION] qualche post prima.


----------



## sipno (5 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Caro forum, dopo tante ore di riflessione, ho deciso di condividere con voi la mia disperazione odierna riguardante una cosa molto ma molto personale. Oggi pomeriggio ho letto una notizia che mi ha scioccato e mi ha fatto stare male, malissimo. Una persona (non faccio nomi ovviamente), che ha fatto del male alla mia famiglia, in particolare mia madre, ha partecipato alle selezioni di un programma Rai che sarà condotto da Conti in primavera (penso abbiate intuito quale). E se questa persona verrà presa, me lo dovrò vedere in tv assieme a tutta la mia famiglia? Per questo motivo, ho inviato una mail allo staff della trasmissione, sperando che ne tengano conto.
> 
> Voi pensate che abbia fatto bene? Sono veramente disperato come non mai nella mia vita e per parlare di cose mie così private ce ne vuole. Grazie dell'attenzione...



Hai fatto bene e ti dico cosa mi aspetto da loro.
Lo manderanno in TV e se la tua storia potrà servire, la strumentalizzeranno.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Hai fatto bene e ti dico cosa mi aspetto da loro.
> Lo manderanno in TV e se la tua storia potrà servire, la strumentalizzeranno.


Onestamente, non penso dirà la sua storia o almeno spero. Però ho veramente il terrore di vederlo con i miei al fianco. Sto veramente male oggi.


----------



## Gas (5 Dicembre 2019)

Senza sapere cosa sia successo é impossibile dire se sei nel giusto oppure no nel ritenere che quella persona abbia fatto del male, per quanto ne possiamo sapere noi da esterni potrebbe essere che la stessa storia raccontata da lei dipinga una situazione opposta.

Fatta questa premessa, se ritieni che quella persona abbia fatto del male e ritieni importante che non appaia in quel programma, hai semplicemente fatto bene a fare quella lettera. Ti auguro che la scartino a prescindere dalla tua lettera.


----------



## sunburn (5 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, non penso dirà la sua storia o almeno spero. Però ho veramente il terrore di vederlo con i miei al fianco. Sto veramente male oggi.


Capisco che la cosa ti turbi, ma razionalmente penso sia statisticamente improbabile che venga presa proprio questa persona. Cerca di stare sereno e di monitorare la situazione. 
Nella peggiore, ed improbabile, delle ipotesi che venga preso, cercherai più avanti di sapere quando va in onda questa persona e porterai a cena i tuoi o penserai qualche scusa per cambiare canale per qualche minuto.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Caro forum, dopo tante ore di riflessione, ho deciso di condividere con voi la mia disperazione odierna riguardante una cosa molto ma molto personale. Oggi pomeriggio ho letto una notizia che mi ha scioccato e mi ha fatto stare male, malissimo. Una persona (non faccio nomi ovviamente), che ha fatto del male alla mia famiglia, in particolare mia madre, ha partecipato alle selezioni di un programma Rai che sarà condotto da Conti in primavera (penso abbiate intuito quale). E se questa persona verrà presa, me lo dovrò vedere in tv assieme a tutta la mia famiglia? Per questo motivo, ho inviato una mail allo staff della trasmissione, sperando che ne tengano conto.
> 
> Voi pensate che abbia fatto bene? Sono veramente disperato come non mai nella mia vita e per parlare di cose mie così private ce ne vuole. Grazie dell'attenzione...



Poche storie, hai fatto bene. 
Speriamo non venga preso/a, a logica direi che una simile mail da parte di uno spettatore potrebbe smuovere la cosa, o almeno dovrebbe, quantomeno per la paura di sollevare polveroni e perdere spettatori.
Ma purtroppo non è possibile metterci la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Gas (5 Dicembre 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Poche storie, hai fatto bene.
> Speriamo non venga preso/a, a logica direi che una simile mail da parte di uno spettatore potrebbe smuovere la cosa, o almeno dovrebbe, quantomeno per la paura di sollevare polveroni e perdere spettatori.
> Ma purtroppo non è possibile metterci la mano sul fuoco.



Se una cosa solleva polveroni... in TV gongolano


----------



## Route66 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Non conoscendo la gravità dei fatti mi limito dicendo che hai educatamente sottolineato una situazione che può creare fastidio alla tua famiglia quindi hai fatto la cosa giusta.
Come ha già sottolineato un altro utente prima non hai paura che il fatto possa essere "cavalcato" da qualche autore creativo?
Cmq detto tra noi....se qualcuno avesse fatto del male alla mia famiglia e a mia mamma in particolare in televisione non ci sarebbe andato!
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## sunburn (5 Dicembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se una cosa solleva polveroni... in TV gongolano


Dipende dalla trasmissione. Quella di cui si parla è sempre stata una trasmissione con un mix di goliardia, trash e qualche discreto/buon artista. Sui polveroni non ha mai puntato. Non penso ci siano rischi di una strumentalizzazione di una vicenda delicata.


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2019)

se ha commesso un reato o un fatto grave manda la pec dell'avvocato,visto che di solito in tv i conduttori lasciano spazio a dare minuti di celebrità a tutti facendo raccontare qualcosa della propria vita e potrebbe dire qualcosa di sconveniente.
tu che segui la tv,sicuramente saprai del figlio di De Andrè che ha diffidato tramite avvocato sia la figlia sia l'emittente intimando di non parlare di lui in tv quando lei ha deciso di andare da barbara d'urso per mesi.
una cosa simile.


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2019)

Bah secondo me hai fatto non male di più.
Primo perché in qualche maniera tu ti sentirai nel giusto e secondo perché se malauguratamente questa persona venisse a sapere che sei stato proprio tu tramite una mail a non permettergli di poter partecipare al programma beh lui tra qualche anno potrà dire tempo addietro un certo tizio ha fatto del male a me.
Non so se ti rendi conti, non so i motivi dei litigi o quel che sia successo realmente ma se i tuoi genitori non si sono lasciati benissimo con questa persona penso ci debba essere da entrambe le parti un certo disinteresse e non certo spirito di vendetta.
Non penso che i tuoi genitori sarebbero contenti di sapere questa cosa, hai agito troppo d'impulso e forse potevi evitare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, non penso dirà la sua storia o almeno spero. Però ho veramente il terrore di vederlo con i miei al fianco. Sto veramente male oggi.



penso che abbia ragione gas. dovremmo sapere di più per giudicare...

però anche ponendo che la ragione sia la tua, secondo me hai sbagliato, ma non nella morale ma nel concetto.

ascolta, questo partecipa a delle selezioni come magari altre 2000 persone. probabilmente non lo avrebbero mai preso. ma adesso con la tua lettera possono inventarsi qualcosa per strumentalizzare la situazione e quindi può essere che otterrai l'effetto opposto, cioè che lo prendano solo per la lettera.

sapendo poco della vicenda magari ho detto un sacco di cavolate. spero che non lo prendano.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Dicembre 2019)

Hai fatto benissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Caro forum, dopo tante ore di riflessione, ho deciso di condividere con voi la mia disperazione odierna riguardante una cosa molto ma molto personale. Oggi pomeriggio ho letto una notizia che mi ha scioccato e mi ha fatto stare male, malissimo. Una persona (non faccio nomi ovviamente), che ha fatto del male alla mia famiglia, in particolare mia madre, ha partecipato alle selezioni di un programma Rai che sarà condotto da Conti in primavera (penso abbiate intuito quale). E se questa persona verrà presa, me lo dovrò vedere in tv assieme a tutta la mia famiglia? Per questo motivo, ho inviato una mail allo staff della trasmissione, sperando che ne tengano conto.
> 
> Voi pensate che abbia fatto bene? Sono veramente disperato come non mai nella mia vita e per parlare di cose mie così private ce ne vuole. Grazie dell'attenzione...



secondo me ti stai fasciando la testa ancora prima di essertela rotta. 

ok, adesso il tizio sta facendo le selezioni, ma non è detto che verrà preso, magari lo scarteranno più avanti, in altri provini, quindi calma. 
fossi in te prima di agire ed eventualmente avvisare i tuoi (in particolare tua mamma) di questa cosa, cercherei prima di avere la certezza che lui parteciperà a questo programma. 

nel caso ci partecipasse davvero, io boicotterei il programma evitando proprio di guardarlo. 
non c'è bisogno di trovare scuse, secondo me, ne parlerei tranquillamente con i tuoi genitori, senza nascondergli nulla, anche perchè magari lo verrebbero a sapere in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Dicembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Capisco che la cosa ti turbi, ma razionalmente penso sia statisticamente improbabile che venga presa proprio questa persona. Cerca di stare sereno e di monitorare la situazione.
> Nella peggiore, ed improbabile, delle ipotesi che venga preso, cercherai più avanti di sapere quando va in onda questa persona e porterai a cena i tuoi o penserai qualche scusa per cambiare canale per qualche minuto.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Caro forum, dopo tante ore di riflessione, ho deciso di condividere con voi la mia disperazione odierna riguardante una cosa molto ma molto personale. Oggi pomeriggio ho letto una notizia che mi ha scioccato e mi ha fatto stare male, malissimo. Una persona (non faccio nomi ovviamente), che ha fatto del male alla mia famiglia, in particolare mia madre, ha partecipato alle selezioni di un programma Rai che sarà condotto da Conti in primavera (penso abbiate intuito quale). E se questa persona verrà presa, me lo dovrò vedere in tv assieme a tutta la mia famiglia? Per questo motivo, ho inviato una mail allo staff della trasmissione, sperando che ne tengano conto.
> 
> Voi pensate che abbia fatto bene? Sono veramente disperato come non mai nella mia vita e per parlare di cose mie così private ce ne vuole. Grazie dell'attenzione...


Al di là dei consigli che possiamo darti, mi spiace molto di questa rogna...si vede che è una cosa che ti turba parecchio.

Posso sperare che tu sia venuto a sapere della sua partecipazione alle selezioni tramite facebook, e non perché magari è uno della tua zona etc; questo perché, nell'eventualità che tu riesca a non far vedere la trasmissione ai tuoi, c'è comunque il rischio che qualcuno li informi.
Parlo in questi termini perché ci fai capire che il vederlo in tv sarebbe grave (perfino traumatico? spero di no).
Se è così, allora anch'io sono d'accordo con l'idea di sunburn di inventare qualcosa, organizzare una cena. Posso immaginare che sia facile a dirsi (magari nelle dinamiche della tua famiglia non succede di andare a cena fuori, o tu nello specifico non hai mai preso un'iniziativa del genere e quindi suonerebbe troppo anomala ai tuoi). Solo tu puoi sapere quali possibilità sono fattibili e realistiche: chiamare uno zio e farsi invitare a casa sua, andare al cinema, proporre di vedere un film al computer, andare a bere in un locale che frequentate etc.

Resta un rischio davvero molto basso, e questo conta.

Nella peggiore delle ipotesi, proprio la peggiore, la tua famiglia troverà il tizio per qualche secondo alla Corrida, un programma che, se è rimasto quello di un tempo, non chiede NULLA ai partecipanti se non fare lo spettacolino. 
Ancora una volta, solo tu puoi sapere quanto sia grave questa rara eventualità; potrebbero starci male per qualche giorno e magari, speriamo, fra un mesetto lasciarsi la cosa alle spalle. 
Personalmente faccio così quando sono dentro una scomoda/brutta situazione: oggi la sto vivendo e mi sembra un incubo (mi scappa proprio di pensare "è un incubo"); quando poi penso come starò e come sarà la mia vita fra un mese, o due mesi, improvvisamente l'incubo resta sì una situazione spiacevole, ma niente di tragico. La vita va avanti, è il caso di dirlo. A fine agosto ho vissuto uno di questi "incubi", ma oggi ne parlerei tranquillamente. Forza!


----------

